# LIGRC Fall Hunt Tests



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We had a busy weekend with our Fall Hunt Test. The entry was not large. We had very interesting setups. 

Lucky that I brought Buffy to run as test dog. She gave me a perfect morning with some warmup marks (she was not entered). When it was time to run her as test dog she decided to show the handlers what a dog should not do. Ah, those lucky handlers who got a heads up on what a high flying dog might do around the water.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can only chuckle, because I could see Tito doing the exact same thing. Who says goldens don't like water!!!!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I feel bad for those that use their dogs as test dogs. Our hunt test this past summer the one judge used his dog and it did not perform well at all. The judge was oh so patient with his dog and was Please let Prada Brown do better than that.


BTW I cant keep Jige out of water.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Depends on if the dog is prepared for the test or not and has the skills to pass it. Gunner ran test dog in contention and passed with flying colors. He happened to be dog #1 I was marshaling the test. This was on his 6 month birthday.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> Depends on if the dog is prepared for the test or not and has the skills to pass it. Gunner ran test dog in contention and passed with flying colors. He happened to be dog #1 I was marshaling the test. This was on his 6 month birthday.


Thanks a lot. I now feel worse. And to add insult to injury, the judge specifically asked for my dog because he had seen her run three days before.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - you were able to hold the test? You could always blame Buffy's high flying on the barometric pressure LOL


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Wow - you were able to hold the test? You could always blame Buffy's high flying on the barometric pressure LOL


Thanks for a great excuse!
Surprisingly, it looked like that part of Long Island got rain only, unlike my area that had maybe 1.5 in. of snow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We got 1.5 feet ; so yep, I think that would be a fine excuse


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> We got 1.5 feet ; so yep, I think that would be a fine excuse


Where in the world are you? You got a lot of snow!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Thanks a lot. I now feel worse. And to add insult to injury, the judge specifically asked for my dog because he had seen her run three days before.


No intention of hurting your feelings. But I bet both of you learned something out of it. Bet the next one goes much different.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Where in the world are you? You got a lot of snow!


Litchfield Hills in CT. We usually make the news with snow amounts ...


----------



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

We are new golden owners locate in Brooklyn, looking to join a club around us. I checked LIGC website, it looks like 1 hr trip from us. 

Do you mind tell me a bit more about the club. Do we need existing club member sponsor to join LIGC? Can we join the club if the dog is not AKC registered? We are new golden owners, and havent sent the dog for any training class. Does the club accept level zero newbie? 

We also heard about hudson valley golden retriever club, if you know anything about them, could you please share some info as well?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

pixyia said:


> We are new golden owners locate in Brooklyn, looking to join a club around us. I checked LIGC website, it looks like 1 hr trip from us.
> 
> Do you mind tell me a bit more about the club. Do we need existing club member sponsor to join LIGC? Can we join the club if the dog is not AKC registered? We are new golden owners, and havent sent the dog for any training class. Does the club accept level zero newbie?
> 
> We also heard about hudson valley golden retriever club, if you know anything about them, could you please share some info as well?


The club does have membership requirements but they have been relaxed a bit. I think that our meetings are probably a little closer than Hudson Valley. AKC registration of your dog is not required. In fact we have members that don't own goldens. Our club meets every other month. Several interests are represented in the club---agility, conformation, obedience, hunt tests, field trials and at least one member dances (freestyle?) with her dog and gives exhibitions. I live in Floral Park, near LIJ Hospital and the trip to the meetings is 20-25 minutes. 
I really don't know much about Hudson Valley.


----------



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

gdgli said:


> The club does have membership requirements but they have been relaxed a bit. I think that our meetings are probably a little closer than Hudson Valley. AKC registration of your dog is not required. In fact we have members that don't own goldens. Our club meets every other month. Several interests are represented in the club---agility, conformation, obedience, hunt tests, field trials and at least one member dances (freestyle?) with her dog and gives exhibitions. I live in Floral Park, near LIJ Hospital and the trip to the meetings is 20-25 minutes.
> I really don't know much about Hudson Valley.


Thanks so much for the info. Thats sweet, we will definitely give it a try next year. ( I assume the club cant do too much in winter time.) 

Do you mind I ask how much they ask for membership fee a year? and what they usually do in meeting? 

We locate at bensonhurt area, around 50min-1 hr drive if no traffic (but we experienced a 3 hrs traffic once when visit a family member who lives in LI :new (15): )


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The club meets September through June and is very active with several events. The Field contingency is actively training March through September. Field training takes place minimum 5x a week. Depending on weather and your desire to train, training for the field does not have to stop during the winter. Even when it does, there are some of us who actually hunt our dogs which then becomes a Fall and Winter activity.

Meetings consist of club business and a guest speaker if possible.


----------



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

gdgli said:


> The club meets September through June and is very active with several events. The Field contingency is actively training March through September. Field training takes place minimum 5x a week. Depending on weather and your desire to train, training for the field does not have to stop during the winter. Even when it does, there are some of us who actually hunt our dogs which then becomes a Fall and Winter activity.
> 
> Meetings consist of club business and a guest speaker if possible.


 
Thx for the answers. 

Would you mind point me a start point? such as who I should contact, how should I submit application, where/when I should bring my dog for the first meeting/event etc.

Thx a million


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

pixyia said:


> Thx for the answers.
> 
> Would you mind point me a start point? such as who I should contact, how should I submit application, where/when I should bring my dog for the first meeting/event etc.
> 
> Thx a million


I think that you should just come to the next meeting which is Nov. 16. It meets in the conference room of the Long Island Veterinary Specialists on the eastbound service road of the LIE. Walk up to the front, ask for Mel Berman (President), ask for George (me), and you will be set. This meeting may be boring, there are elections for Board members. (Some of our meetings are fascinating. At one of our meetings, we had a vet speak on canine acupuncture.)


----------



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

gdgli said:


> I think that you should just come to the next meeting which is Nov. 16. It meets in the conference room of the Long Island Veterinary Specialists on the eastbound service road of the LIE. Walk up to the front, ask for Mel Berman (President), ask for George (me), and you will be set. This meeting may be boring, there are elections for Board members. (Some of our meetings are fascinating. At one of our meetings, we had a vet speak on canine acupuncture.)


Thx for the help and all the info. 
I sincerely wish we could go for the upcoming meeting. I am a big holistic fan. Our puppy is on 100% raw diet. I would really love to learn something about the pet acupuncture. However, I am afraid we may unable to make it this time. We are still in FL visiting family without a scheduled date back to NY. We will definitely show up if we could. Do you mind if I pop you a PM to confirm later? 

If we could make the meeting, what documents should we bring with us (such as health certificate, shots record, NY registration etc)? Can/should we bring the dog?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

pixyia said:


> Thx for the help and all the info.
> I sincerely wish we could go for the upcoming meeting. I am a big holistic fan. Our puppy is on 100% raw diet. I would really love to learn something about the pet acupuncture. However, I am afraid we may unable to make it this time. We are still in FL visiting family without a scheduled date back to NY. We will definitely show up if we could. Do you mind if I pop you a PM to confirm later?
> 
> If we could make the meeting, what documents should we bring with us (such as health certificate, shots record, NY registration etc)? Can/should we bring the dog?


You don't need to bring anything. Members do not bring their dogs to meetings. We do have other events where dogs are welcome. If you are interested in field (you should at least give it an honest try) you will be bringing the dog for training all the time. Oh, I also do stealth training for field in the city. I could advise you on how to do that.

PM me anytime.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Litchfield Hills in CT. We usually make the news with snow amounts ...


I hope that I can talk you into coming to our Spring Hunt Test or one of our other events.


----------

